# Living with him while going through divorce



## Mjsawyer (Feb 6, 2014)

Last time I was on here was about 2 or 3 weeks ago and I was a complete mess. He told me he was leaving and i found out so many thing that he had done - cheated, lied.. everything. I was a wreck, I didnt want any part of the divorce and now.. I have finally gotten to the angry stage and I want nothing to do with him. We live together and the house is up for sale but who knows how long it will take to sell. I dont want to go sleep on my sisters couch for months and he has no where to go. I dont want to be home. I find myself driving around for hours and wasting gas so that I dont have to go home. When I am there I am miserable and all we have been doing is fighting. I dont know how to handle this.. has anyone been through this experience and how did you handle it? Its only been about 6 weeks since he told me he was leaving.. and I feel like I just came into this phase of the process... although I still have my meltdowns.. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## oviid (Sep 27, 2013)

That's a rough spot to be in especially when you can't see the end of it. I can relate to some of it but I can see the end and there's no fighting. She moves out in about a month, we don't fight at all.

So what to do...well driving around for hours might help but how long can you keep that up for? Do you have kids? Is there anywhere you can hang out? I understand not wanting to sleep on your sisters couch but what about just hanging out there until you are ready to go home and go to bed? When you get home sleep on the couch or another room. Keep conversation limited to what you have to talk about. 

As for the emotions. It's a roller coaster isn't it? There are days when I feel everything from anger, to happiness and everything in between. Try to keep busy. Working out is great for this or any activity that keeps you moving or your mind on a task.

Here's what I do:

BLOG - This is a great way to release your emotions. Write down anything you want in a blog or journal. 

Exercise - This is a win win. It keeps your mind focused on a task and is good for your body. 

Hobbies - I enjoy photography so getting outside and taking pictures has always been relaxing to me.

IC - Having a professional to help you with this is worth considering. 

Focus on you - Write down a list of things you like about yourself and things you think you might be able to work on. Work on those improvements. Again this is a win win.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Have you considered splitting the house up until it sells? You get the main floor, he gets the 2nd floor (or basement). You get the better accommodations because (a) he's the CHEATER and (b) he wants the divorce.

Get a LOCK on the inside of your bedroom door!


----------

